# adding a new column to a linked table



## joe675 (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a module created and am using linked tables.

Am I able to a column to an existing table and have PowerPivot recognize it?

When I try to reselect the table it imports it but as a new table.

Thank you


----------



## scottsen (Jun 21, 2014)

This should just "magically work.".   I just tried this again in 2013, and when I added a column to my table in excel, it magically showed up in power pivot as well.


----------



## joe675 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you, I figured out what I was doing wrong.

My data was not a "linked" table, the raw data was in a table but not linked. In PowerPivot I went to design tab and from "table properties" I was able to check the new columns and they showed up.


----------

